# 4/2/2 Small Investment House Needs Finished 150k Cash Montgomery Texas



## paragod

I have aprox 1100 sqft 4 bed 2 bath house in the city of Montgomery Tx I bought it 3 yrs ago to re had Ihave had the total exterior re done in hardi new roof new HVAC new pex pipe new windows and doors 2500 sqft of ship lap for the interior the inside needs kitchen built out flooring and some sheet rock great flip if your a DIY guy I own it out right text me for a few pictures if serious price is firm THX 281-802-9151


----------



## paragod

SOLD


----------

